

Why Jay-Z Launch of Tidal is crappy and how to improve - scottmcleod
https://medium.com/evolution-of-the-arts/why-jay-z-s-launch-of-streaming-service-tidal-really-sucks-bf1a76f456c9

======
DigitalSea
I resisted the urge to read this, but the horrible title drew me in. Basically
the TL;DR of the article is that Tidal is crappy because it requires a credit
card for a 30 day trial. Completely oblivious to the fact services like
Netflix and many other trial web applications take the same approach. This is
just hate for the sake of hate and trying to get clicks.

